
Cut down database imports by a third using this one weird trick - hodgesmr
https://www.californiacivicdata.org/2018/01/25/index-drop-and-copy/
======
palewire
I'm the author of this post. Glad to see it's been submitted here. If you have
any questions, please fire away.

------
DrScump
(Postgres-specific)

